# I am not feeling good today



## Manny (Jul 18, 2012)

Today I am feeling too tired, all my back from the neck to the waist feels like if I have knots, I feel like my body weight a ton.

Last night I went to dojang only one student came, we did warming up and some stretching, then we did some basics, nothing dificult, just stand up in front of the mirror and do some ap chaguis, then some pee tchaguis and then some yop chaguis. Truth to be told doing these mid high kicks I feelt terrible, too slow, my leçgs were like two blocks of cement. 

Then we did taeguk  5 and 6 several times, my student has some issues with those taeguks.

I arrived home very tired I had to sat down on the shower to try to cool down, as you may know getting to sleep was a chore.

Don't know what is hapening with me but I am too slow and feels like I am carrying an elephant above my shoulders.

Don't know if a need to more cardio exercise but I don't have the time my job demands me 9-10 hours and sometimes a little more.

Manny


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 19, 2012)

Hm. When was your last physical exam?


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 19, 2012)

Manny said:


> ...but I don't have the time my job demands me 9-10 hours and sometimes a little more...



Sounds like that is one of the main things...  Stress...


----------



## Manny (Jul 19, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Hm. When was your last physical exam?



You mean medical exam or are we talking about tkd physical examn? My last tkd test was on july 2010 when I became a second dan.

Manny


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 19, 2012)

Medical.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I wish you well, Manny.  It may be stress, but it could be something else.  It could even be the fact that with only one student, you overworked youself too.  For sure if it continues, I would seek medical advice.


----------



## Manny (Jul 19, 2012)

I need a medical examn, I will take some test like blood test, prostatic antigen (I'm 44) and maybe urine test too, and I think the heat/temperature/humidity these days takes a roll too, the termometer is reading 38-40º Celcius and the humidity percentage is in the mid 80's some days even more.

Manny


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 19, 2012)

Please go as soon as possible for good measure! Be sure you are maintaining your hydration and electrolytes.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jul 20, 2012)

Spring for a full body massage.  Drink lots of water the rest of the day.  Maybe sit in a sauna or hot tub later.  You will feel so much better the next morning.


----------



## Manny (Jul 20, 2012)

Last night was better, we skip the kicking and focus on poomsae so basically half an hour of calistecnics and stretching and half an hour of poomsae, I sweat a lot drank some watter but I finish on one piece.

Maybe I should  do afther the warming up poomsae and then kicking drills at the end of the class.

Manny


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds to me like too much heat, too much humidity (which really messes up the bodies own cooling mechanisms) and just one of those bad days that we all have.

I'd do warmups, then mix up the poomsae and drills. And make sure there are (brief) periods during the training to catch your breath and cool down a tiny bit.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Jul 21, 2012)

Heat is probably playing a big part Manny. Those temps you quoted are pretty high. It gets quite hot/humid here in summer and a good class can really knock you about. Stay hydrated and listen to your body.


----------

